# Übergreifendes Dateisystem



## FoolMoon (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich will mir noch eine externe Festplatte zulegen und stellte gerade fest das Mac OS standardmäßig nicht auf NTFS schreiben kann.

Gibt es ein Dateisystem das Übergreifend ist. Linux hatte mit NTFS keine Probleme. Allerdings sollte es weiterhin Dateien über 4 GB transportieren können. Welches Dateisystem ist den besser als NTFS?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du keine Verschlüsselung mit TrueCrypt verwendest, dann kannst du ext2/3 auch unter Windows nutzen.
http://www.fs-driver.org/
Weiß nicht ob das bereits gepatcht wurde, aber der Treiber verursacht in Verbindung mit TrueCrypt verlässlich BlueScreens 

Gruß
BK


----------



## ManfredMuster (27. Juli 2010)

Mac OS X bietet ab der Version Snow Leopard den nativen bereits im Betriebssystem integrierten schreib und Lesezugriff auf NTFS Laufwerke. Den aktivierst Du in dem Du mit den Befehlen:

*[cmd] + [Leertaste]* // ruft die Spotlight Suchfunktion auf
*"Terminal.app"* eintippen und mit *[Enter]* bestätigen //startet das Mac OS X Terminal

im Terminal tippst Du anschließend folgendes ein:

*"diskutil info /Volumes/"(Name Deiner NTFS Festplatte)"*
dabei werden Dir anschließend im Terminal allerlei informationen zu Deiner
NTFS Festplatte ausgegeben unter anderem findet sich in dieser Terminalausgabe
ein Eintrag mit dem Namen *"Volume UUID:"* gefolgt von ein Paar Zahlenkolonnen
dies ist die Identifizierungsnummer Deiner Festplatte.

Diese kopierst Du in den Zwischenspeischer:

*[cmd] + [c]*

jetzt schreibst Du in Deinem Terminal den Befehl:

*"sudo nano /etc/fstab"*

jetzt wirst Du nach Deinem Systempasswort gefragt dies gibst Du ein und
bestätigst Deine Eingabe mit

*[Enter]*

in dieser schreibst Du folgendes hinein:

*"UID=(hier fügst Du die eben in den Zwischenspeicher kopierte UUID Deiner
Festplatte ein am besten per [cmd] + [v]") none ntfs rw*

abschließend speicherst Du die gerade eben editierte Datei mit der Tastenkombination

*[ctrl] + [x]*

und bestätigst die Frage ob Du den inhalt speichern möchtest mit *[y]* und drückst danach
die *[Enter]* Taste

jetzt musst Du den Mac nur noch neu starten und schon kannst Du ganz normal auf Deine
NTFS Festplatte speichern und von ihr lesen.

mfg Manni


----------

